

Jerkness Reminder - jgv
http://jerknessreminder.com/

======
SHOwnsYou
Grammar errors litter the page.

It should probably be broken down into sub pages instead of going on forever
on the first page.

Show me what payment methods you accept on your form.

Make the form higher up on the page. Why give people the option to leave by
making them scroll through all the junky content?

Remove the amazon ad, it takes away from your credibility.

------
devmonk
This looks just like one of the other sites that recently came up. Pivot?
Copycat? or just another product from the same folks?

~~~
jgv
Yes this is like a bad copycat of Awesomeness Reminders.

